# LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2011)

Veröffentlichung Magazin April 2011

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...boardredaktion-mit-rechtlichen-schritten.html

*LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten​*
Dass wir auf Grund von Maßnahmen, Veröffentlichungen und Geschehnissen rund um den schleswig-holsteinischen Landesverband des VDSF immer wieder veröffentlicht haben, ist ja nun nichts Neues. 

Und wir haben immer auch nachgefragt, bevor wir etwas veröffentlicht haben.. 

Dass uns teilweise die Antworten nicht unbedingt zufriedenstellten, dafür die Verantwortlichen im LSFV-SH nicht immer mit unserer Berichterstattung zufrieden waren, nun, damit müssen wohl beide Seiten leben. 

Als uns von mehreren Seiten - nicht alleine von Verbandsmitgliedern -  Informationen zugetragen wurden, was der Pressesprecher des LSFV-SH auf einer Kreisverbandssitzung öffentlich gesagt haben sollte, haben wir natürlich auch vor einer Veröffentlichung rückgefragt. 

Gerade um zu vermeiden, dass da evtl. falsche Infos rüberkommen würden. 

Und wir bilden uns ein, da in normalem und höflichem Ton nachgefragt zu haben.  Weswegen wir uns auch nicht scheuen, unsere Anfrage hier einzustellen:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> sehr geehrte Herren Heldt, Vollborn und Kuhr,
> 
> nach unseren Informationen hat der Pressesprecher des LSFV-SH auf Kreisverbandssitzungen gesprochen und die Anwesenden darüber informiert, dass der LSFV-SH bei der Hauptversammlung des VDSF-Bund im November 2011 den Antrag stellen wird, dass die Fusionsverhandlungen mit dem DAV-Bund wieder aufgenommen werden. Und nicht wie von Herrn Mohnert und dem geschäftsführenden Präsidium des VDSF-Bund gewünscht, gegen einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss ausgesetzt.
> ...



Und wir bekamen tatsächlich eine Antwort. 

Und zwar vom Geschäftsführer des LSFV, Robert Vollborn. Da uns eine Genehmigung zur Veröffentlichung seiner Antwort nicht vorliegt, können wir wieder mal nur den sinngemäßen Inhalt wiedergeben. Viel war es ohnehin nicht.

Uns wurde mitgeteilt, dass man wegen unsachlicher Berichterstattung von einer inhaltlichen Befassung mit unserer Anfrage absieht. Das für eine Kommunikation mit den Mitgliedern des LSFV-SH das AB ohnehin nicht geeignet sei. Und dass unsere Informanten offenbar keine der von Michael Kuhr berichteten Informationen und auch nicht die bestehende Beschlußlage richtig verstanden hat.
Außerdem wurde uns mit juristischen Schritten gedroht, falls wir „ Falschbehauptungen“ veröffentlichen würden.

Rollen wir die Sache von hinten auf. 
Dass es im Rahmen der VDSF Verbandsarbeit durchaus üblich ist, Kritikern mit einem gewissen Drohpotential gegenüber aufzutreten, ist nichts Neues und seit der Zeit von Hermann Drosse´ auch auf juristischer Ebene ein gerne verwendetes Stilmittel. 

Es ficht uns nicht an, da wir weder in der Vergangenheit vorsätzlich oder wissentlich Falschaussagen getätigt haben, noch dies in Zukunft zu tun gedenken. Drohungen wecken nur noch stärker unser Interesse, denn hinter jeder Drohung ist in aller Regel etwas verborgen, was nicht an die Öffentlichkeit soll. Nun gut.

Zum eigentlichen Thema lesen wir aus den Zeilen ein Dementi und müssen davon ausgehen, dass der LSFV SH die Wiederaufnahme der Fusion gar nicht möchte und/oder hinter Peter Mohnert steht. Da eine detaillierte Stellungnahme nicht erfolgte, müssen wir halt interpretieren. Sollten wir mit unserer Interpretation richtig liegen, kann man über die Ausrichtung und Absichten des LSFV SH prächtig spekulieren. Das tun wir aber nicht. Möge sich ein jeder ein eigenes Bild machen. 

Das unser AB für eine Kommunikation mit den Mitgliedern des LSFV SH ohnehin nicht geeignet scheint, ja das kann mehrere Gründe haben. Auch hier sind wir leider mangels eindeutiger Aussage wieder nur auf Spekulationen angewiesen.

Meint es, dass unsere Informationen die ungefilterte Wahrheit wiedergeben? Meint es, dass wir nicht manipulierbar sind? Meint es, dass unsere registrierten Mitglieder hier klar und ohne Angst vor Repressalien Ihre Meinung sagen dürfen? Meint es, dass wir nicht nur veröffentlichen, was genehm ist, sondern alles, was die Angler betrifft? 

Wir wissen es nicht. Wir gehen aber davon aus, dass im Forum des LSFV SH in dieser Hinsicht nicht anders gearbeitet wird, als bei uns. In so fern erschließt sich ein Unterschied in der Eignung beider Plattformen eigentlich nicht. Möglicherweise haben wir aber auch nicht alle Aspekte bedacht. 

Das man uns unsachliche Berichterstattung vorwirft, nun ja. Das ist inzwischen nichts Neues. Es stört uns allerdings in so fern, dass hier „wahrheitsgetreu“ mit „unsachlich“ übersetzt wird. Das wahrheitsgetreue Berichterstattung manchmal unangenehm ist, dass sie unwillkommen ist, den über den berichtet wird, in Schwierigkeiten bringt, ja, das stimmt und das ist vollumfänglich richtig. Doch das kann nicht der Maßstab für journalistische Arbeit sein. Dem kann man Vorbeugen, in dem man seine Arbeit so ausrichtet, dass die Wahrheit nicht weh tut, sondern sogar das Image hebt. Das muss man können und das muss man wollen. Ob es hier am Können oder am Wollen hapert, vermögen wir allerdings nicht zu beurteilen. 

Wir können jedoch etwas ganz anderes beurteilen. Aus unserer täglichen Arbeit, aus den vielen Informationen und aus den positiven Resonanzen, die wir erfahren. 

In den zweiten und dritten Reihen von Vereinen und Verbänden, ja zum Teil sogar aus den ersten Reihen, bekommen wir Bestätigung und Zuspruch. Langsam, ganz langsam, scheint es klar zu werden, dass man der Willkür so mancher Funktionäre eben nicht hilflos ausgeliefert ist. Dass reformwillige Funktionäre durchaus Chancen sehen, eine anglerfreundliche Politik auf den Weg zu bringen.

Wie genau das beim LSFV SH aussieht wissen wir auch, gleichwohl wir da sehr vorsichtig sein müssen, damit das zarte Pflänzchen des Reformwillens nicht zertreten wird. Wir wissen, dass es in SH sehr viele Angler gibt, die eine freiheitlichere Ausübung der Angelfischerei dringend wünschen. Wir wissen, dass es in SH Funktionäre gibt, die eine anglerfreundliche Politik betreiben möchten, die bereit sind sich für eine Fusion unter der Bedingung einzusetzen, dass die Angler an allererster Stelle stehen. Die sich nicht mit dem Tierschutz verbünden möchten, um Ihre Belange durchzusetzen. 

Wir wissen auch, dass im LSFV SH in der Vergangenheit und Gegenwart durchaus ehrenwerte Ziele verfolgt wurden, dass wertvolle Naturschutzarbeit der Mitglieder vom Verband unterstützt und gewürdigt wurden und werden. Wir wissen, dass die Angler in SH durchweg nicht anders ticken als die anderer Bundesländer. Dass Sorgen und Wünsche nicht an den Grenzen der Bundesländer wechseln. 

Und wir wissen, dass es - wie so oft und wie z.B. auch beim Bundesverband - meist Personen sind, die nicht mit voller Kraft für liberalere Gesetze einstehen, sondern an alten Zöpfen und Pfründen festhalten wollen. Einzelne, oder kleine Gruppen, die mit vielen Mitteln Ihre temporäre Amtszeit längerfristig sichern möchten. Die das Wort Ehrenamt nicht so definiert wissen wollen, dass es eine Ehre für sie ist, die Anglerschaft zu vertreten, sondern dass es eine Ehre für die Anglerschaft ist, dass grade sie sich für diese Arbeit zur Verfügung stellen. 

Wir wissen dass, soll sich wirklich grundsätzlich etwas ändern, die Zeit für faule Kompromisse und diplomatisches Ränkespiel vorbei ist. Klare Worte und Taten müssen her, alles andere wird mittelfristig nicht mehr die Akzeptanz der Basis finden. 

Und so werden wir auch weiterhin wahrheitsgemäß berichten, werden anklagen wer und was gegen ein freiheitlicheres, regelarmes Angeln gerichtet ist und wir werden loben und unterstützen wer und was für die Angleichung der Landesfischereigesetze unter der Prämisse der völlig ausreichenden Bundesgesetzgebung in Sachen Tier- und Naturschutz kämpft.



Und wir möchten hier auch ganz klar und eindeutig festhalten, dass wir nicht davon ausgehen, dass die Antwort (nachfolgend sinngemäß zitiert) des Herrn Vollborn den Standpunkt aller Funktionäre und Mitglieder des LSFV SH widerspiegelt.



> Dass es Angler gäbe, welche Vereinsmitglied sind und Beitreg bezahlen und dafür Gegenleistungen vom Verband zu erwarten hätten.
> 
> Eine Leistung sei die Vertretung der Interessen.
> 
> ...


Wir gehen davon aus, dass sich auch in SH kurz- oder mittelfristig die Kräfte durchsetzen, die ganz im Sinne der Anglerschaft den Boden für eine fruchtbare und erfolgreiche Fusion vorbereiten wollen. 
Denen gebührt unsere Anerkennung und unser Dank und die werden wir nach Kräften unterstützen, sobald die Zeit dafür reif ist.



Thomas Finkbeiner

Ralf Dahlheuser


----------



## Tomasz (4. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Drohungen wecken nur noch stärker unser Interesse, denn hinter jeder Drohung ist in aller Regel etwas verborgen, was nicht an die Öffentlichkeit soll. Nun gut.
> ...
> Zum eigentlichen Thema lesen wir aus den Zeilen ein Dementi und müssen davon ausgehen, dass der LSFV SH die Wiederaufnahme der Fusion gar nicht möchte und/oder hinter Peter Mohnert steht. Da eine detaillierte Stellungnahme nicht erfolgte, müssen wir halt interpretieren. Sollten wir mit unserer Interpretation richtig liegen, kann man über die Ausrichtung und Absichten des LSFV SH prächtig spekulieren. Das tun wir aber nicht. Möge sich ein jeder ein eigenes Bild machen.
> ...
> ...



 Ich habe mich jetzt aus selbstauferlegter Sperre ein viertel Jahr aus dieser Diskussion zurück gehalten. Aber manchmal kann man sich Eurem „journalistischen“ Anspruch einfach nicht entziehen.
 Dieser neue Beitrag ist wieder großartig im alten Konzept gehalten. Da wurde Euch etwas “zugetragen“, wozu Ihr Euch verpflichtet fühlt es an die Öffentlichkeit zu zerren. Ob der Zeitpunkt nun der richtige ist sei dahin gestellt. 
Ihr fordert auf, uns unsere eigenen Schlüsse aus dem Artikel zu ziehen. Nun das will ich hiermit gerne versuchen.
 Die Verbandstagung ist im November. Könnte es vielleicht sein, dass wir jetzt Anfang April haben? Könnte es vielleicht sein, dass dieses zarte Pflänzchen „Reformwille“ in den Landesverbänden Zeit zum wachsen braucht und eine solche Meldung vorab eher schadet als nützt. Sollten sich vielleicht erst einmal die Funktionäre unter sich über die Ziele und Wege klar werden, bevor zum Angriff auf den Präsidenten geblasen wird? Oder wolltet Ihr gar den Herrn Mohnert schon mal vorwarnen, damit er sich gut auf den Termin im November vorbereiten kann und seinerseits Verbündete suchen und Taktiken durchdenken kann? 
Habt Ihr nicht selbst den Weg dahin aufgezeigt, indem Verbündete gesucht werden sollen? 
Warum wundert Ihr Euch jetzt so sehr, dass Ihr von Landesverband keine Antwort bekommt? Habt Ihr nicht selbst eine Kommunikation mit diesem Verband von vor einem viertel Jahr als aussichtslos abgebucht und gesagt, dass es nicht Euer erstes Ziel ist mit denen ins Gespräch zu kommen, sondern „Fakten“ ans Licht zu zerren? 
Was ist aus der Schonzeit für Meerforellen geworden, was aus dem bundesweiten Angelverbot wegen Schadstoffen? 
Was ist wahrheitsgetreu daran, wenn man mit einem Angelverbot wegen Schadstoffen heraufbeschwört ohne die geringste fachliche Ahnung von Schadstoffen zu haben? 
Alles nicht so gekommen, weil Ihr den Finger in die Wunde gelegt habt? Glaubt Ihr das wirklich? 
 Tretet nur weiter auf das zarte „Reformpflänzchen“ ein. Zerrt nur weiter nicht ganz koschere aber angelfreundliche Praktiken wie in Bayern ans Tageslicht, damit auch der letzte schlafende Beamte im Fischereiamt gezwungen ist, nun endlich die bestehende Gesetzeslage auch wirklich anzuwenden. 
 Ja und Foren werden von Ihren Betreibern gelenkt. Das mag beim LSFV so sein und das ist auch im AB so. Kritik an den Entscheidungen der Moderatoren werden dort wie hier nicht diskutiert und Basta! Das sind Eure Worte für das AB und das ist Euer gutes Recht. Deswegen werde ich das AB wieder in Zukunft stärker dafür nutzen, wofür ich ihm vor 6 Jahren beigetreten bin. Um übers Angeln zu plaudern. Vielleicht solltet ihr es auch wieder verstärkt tun. Thomas dessen Artikel übers angeln und die Fischzubereitung ich früher immer so gerne gelesen haben, oder Franz mit seinen amüsanten Artikeln.

 Gruß

 Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



> Da wurde Euch etwas “zugetragen“, wozu Ihr Euch verpflichtet fühlt es an die Öffentlichkeit zu zerren. Ob der Zeitpunkt nun der richtige ist sei dahin gestellt.


Genau, wir fühlen uns dazu verpflichtet, dass Angler endlich rechtzeitig informiert werden und nicht mehr hinter dem Rücken der Angler Entschedungen getroffen werden.

Dazu stehen wir und dafür arbeiten wir und das wird sich auch nicht ändern, da hast Du vollkommen recht.

Und würden die Verbände vernünftig für alle Angler arbeiten, Informationen rechtzeitig zugänglich machen, sich auf Diskussionen einlassen statt diese verhindern zu wollen, dann wäre das alles so auch nicht nötig. 

Und ihr dürft auch imer wieter auf den Boten einkloppen-  die Botschaften werden trotzdem weiterhin veröffentlicht werden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*

PS:
Zudem ist beim LSFV-SH keinerlei "Reformwille" - und sei es als noch so zartes Pflänzchen - erkennbar.

Die meinen immer noch, sie wüssten alleine am besten, wie man sich als Angler zu verhalten hat und wollen ihre Meinung gesetzlich allen Anglern überstülpen - solche Verbände braucht kein Angler.....

Die können in ihrem Verband machen was sie wollen, wenn sich das die Vereine und  Kreisverbände gefallen lassen, aber sie sollen gefälligst den großen Rest der Angler in Ruhe lasen mit ihren "Segnungen"...


----------



## hans albers (4. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*

moin..

man man,

geht angeln.. 

ich kann dieses gejammere/mutmassungen/evtualitäten 
echt nicht mehr hören...

ruft doch mal an und plaudert miteinander
beim bierchen...

meine meinung.

greetz
lars


----------



## ivo (4. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*

Wenns euch alle so gut gefällt beim VDSF dann nichts wie hin zu den Angelgegnern. Die brauchen noch Geld und wenns für das nächste Bild mit Frau Aigner ist.


----------



## Tomasz (4. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Zudem ist beim LSFV-SH keinerlei "Reformwille" - und sei es als noch so zartes Pflänzchen - erkennbar.



Wenn dem so sei, dann sind Euch wohl falsche "Informationen" zugetragen worden|supergri.


> ...Als uns von mehreren Seiten - nicht alleine von Verbandsmitgliedern -   Informationen zugetragen wurden, was der Pressesprecher des LSFV-SH auf  einer Kreisverbandssitzung öffentlich gesagt haben sollte...


Und man muss sich fragen, was an Eurer journalistischen Tätigkeit nun wirklich dran ist. Waren Eure Zuträger etwa schlecht informiert gewesen:g?
Nein im Ernst. Als, ich glaube es war Gründler, diesen Link über den youtube-Beitrag vom  unabhängigen Journalismus veröffentlicht hatte wurde der von Euch und anderen gefeiert. Auch ich habe mir diesen Beitrag in Erinnerung behalten und was sich in mir stark verwurzelt hat war die Quinteeszens, das guter Jounalismus davon lebt, nur von Dingen zu schreiben, von denen man erstens etwas auch fachlich versteht und zweitens die man persönlich vor-Ort recherchiert hat. Zugertagen wurde auch der BILD-Zeitung schon vieles und dann auch dort veröffentlicht. Wenn ich Infos suche, dann sicher nicht in der BILD. Wobei dies jetzt kein Vergleich mit Eurem Magazin sein soll, sondern mit der Art und Weise, woher man seine Infos bezieht. 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wurdet Ihr vor knapp einem viertel Jahr nach SH zur Konferenz über die Meerforelle eingeladen, habt aber dankend abgesagt. Das wäre eine Möglichkeit gewesen, Auge in Auge um die Sache zu streiten und persönliche Differenzen auszuräumen. 
Und nein IVO, ich bin nicht im VDSF. Ich bin wie Du Dich vielleicht erinnerst, immer noch im DAV Brandenburg und dort auch ganz zufrieden:m.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



> von denen man erstens etwas auch fachlich versteht und zweitens die man persönlich vor-Ort recherchiert hat


Wir haben in dieser Sache in keinster Weise etwas schlecht machen wollen - im Gegenteil, wir hätten ein solches Vorhaben ja sogar gelobt.

Um was es hier schlicht geht, ist die Verhaltensweise des Verbandes - leider ja VDSF-typisch - gegenüber Nachfragen.

Und genau, weil das ungesicherte Infos waren, haben wir ja direkt beim Verband nachgefragt!!

Man muss die Fragen sicher nicht beantworten, keine Frage.

Man kann auch mit rechtlichen Schritten drohen - keine Frage.

Man kann aber sicher nicht erwarten, dass wir die Füsse stillhalten.

Wäre ein Statement zu unserer Frage gekommen, hätten wir das selbstverständlich so veröffentlicht.

Mit der klaren Eindeutigkeit, mit welcher der Verband aber hier einmal mehr klarstellt, dass es ihm ja nicht um die Interessen der Angler insgesamt, sondern nur um die eigenen Pfründe geht, welche er dann aiuch noch versucht gesetzlich allen Anglern aufzudrücken, das ist für mich persönlich schlicht unsolidarisch, unsozial und anglerfreindlich. Und für das Angeln und die Angler letzlich gefährlicher als eine verzehnfachung des Kormoranbestandes...

Siehe:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wir möchten hier auch ganz klar und eindeutig festhalten, dass wir nicht davon ausgehen, dass die Antwort (nachfolgend sinngemäß zitiert) des Herrn Vollborn den Standpunkt aller Funktionäre und Mitglieder des LSFV SH widerspiegelt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gründler (4. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*

Ich bin derjenige der Ralle und Thomas erst daruf gebracht hat so zu verfahren?????

Der link wurde vor Weihnachten 2010 oder kurz danach gesetzt,Ralle und Thomas kämpfen aber schon seit gut 2 Jahren.


Aber ich nehm gern die Schuld auf mich,und der VDSF Bund und seine Anhänger sind mir als DAV Mitglied sowas von Scheee..... egal.

Am ende der Schlacht werden die toten gezählt.


Ps:Genau wie bei Wiki L.liegt noch genug Material rum das eine eindeutige sprache texte...spricht,man muss sie nur wecken oder weiterleiten.......Da hilft dann auch kein schön reden und verbiegen was. 
lg#h


----------



## Tomasz (4. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich bin derjenige der Ralle und Thomas erst daruf gebracht  hat so zu verfahren?????
> ...
> Der link wurde vor Weihnachten oder kurz danach gesetzt,Ralle und Thomas kämpfen schon seit gut 2 Jahren.
> ...
> ...



Nein#d, Du musst Dir keine Vorwürfe machen. Wenn Sie sich Deinen Beitrag zu Herzen genommen hätten, würden sie anders recherchieren und nicht auf "Zuträger" warten. Also lass Dir jetzt bitte deswegen keine grauen Haare wachsen. Dich trifftt in dieser Beziehung keine Schuld#h.
2 Jahre sind eine lange Zeit. Hätten die beiden und wir wollen Honey nicht vergessen, schon so lange um die Sache der Angler gekämpft, wäre auch Beiträge wie die Resolution gegen den Verkauf von ostdeutschen Gewässern bereits hier gelandet. Aber damals standen ich und einige wenige Mitstreiter andere Anfangs alleine auf weiter Flur. Aber das "Pflänzchen" hat sich dennoch entwickelt und der Verkauf an Privat ist vom Tisch:vik:.
Und nein hier geht es doch nicht um "Tote" es sei denn tote Fische oder soll etwa wieder der Vergleich im Kampf gegen die Betonköpfe in den Verbänden mit der Kampf in Libyen ausgegraben werden|uhoh:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Sie sich Deinen Beitrag zu Herzen genommen hätten, würden sie anders recherchieren und nicht auf "Zuträger" warten.


*NOCHMAL:
GENAU DESWEGEN HABEN WIR VOR EINER VERÖFFENTLICHUNG DIREKT BEIM VERBAND NACHGEFRAGT!!*

Reaktion siehe oben...............



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> so lange um die Sache der Angler gekämpft, wäre auch Beiträge wie die Resolution gegen den Verkauf von ostdeutschen Gewässern bereits hier gelandet


Wir sind leider viel zuwenig Leute und können eben nicht alles mitkriegen - Gut, dass wir wenigtens von einigen (und Gott sei Dank immer mehr) Infos bekommen.

Hätte man uns damals diese Infos zu der Geschichte gegeben, hätten wir die auch entsprechend veröffentlicht.


----------



## Honeyball (4. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*

Wir erheben nicht den Anspruch, mit irgendwelchen Zeitungen oder Zeitungsredaktionen vergleichbar zu sein.

Wir erheben den Anspruch, Dinge ans Tageslicht befördern zu wollen, die genau dort hin gehören, und zwar nicht, weil bzw. wenn wir wissen, dass sie irgendwelchen Herren nicht in den Kram passen, sondern dann, immer dann und nur dann, wenn es um Themen geht, die Angler in Deutschland betreffen und vor allem dann, wenn diese Themen nicht nur Angler betreffen, sondern wenn außerdem sich abzuzeichnen droht, dass von keiner anderen Seite auch nur irgendwas getan wird, um diese angelspezifischen Themen in die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen.

Wenn es dann noch um _Angel_verbände geht, die sich zwar einen so genannten Presse_sprecher_ leisten, dieser sich aber entweder als großer Presse_schweiger_ entpuppt oder derart hanebüchene Dinge vom Stapel lässt, dass sich jedem auch nur halbwegs in das Thema Involvierten die Fußnägel aufrollen und zwar nicht nur außerhalb des betreffenden Verbandes sondern auch und gerade innerhalb desselben, dann entspricht es erst recht unserem Selbstverständnis als Informationsmedium für Angler, darüber im Magazin zu schreiben und im Forum zu diskutieren.

Ob wir mit diesem Vorgehen der Offenlegung von Fakten irgendwas "erreichen" oder nicht, ob wir damit irgendwas "verhindern" oder nicht, das liegt weder in unserer Macht noch in unserer Zielsetzung. Ganz im Gegenteil: Wenn wir was erreichen oder verhindern wollen, dann schreiben wir das auch genau so und geben konstruktive Empfehlungen, wie jeder, der es möchte zum Erlangen dieser Ziele beitragen kann.

Und deshalb bleibt es dabei: Wenn Angelfunktionäre meinen, unbeobachtet hinter dem Rücken der von ihnen vertretenen und vieler anderer Angler irgendwelche Machenschaften durch zu ziehen, dann sollten sie sich bemühen, diese vor uns so gut wie nur möglich zu verbergen und im Gegenzug damit rechnen, dass wir es entweder ohnehin spitz kriegen oder aber spätestens im Nachhinein detailliert darüber berichten werden.

Wenn aber umgekehrt jemand das tut, wozu er ursprünglich berufen ist, nämlich sich *für* das Angeln und *für* die Interessen der Angler einzusetzen und zu bewegen, dann findet er in uns das entsprechend offensive Sprachrohr und Medium.

Wie schon gesagt, immer und immer wieder mit dem vollen Bewusstsein, damit hin und wieder dem einen oder anderen auf den Schlips zu treten und hier wie anderswo im Board eine fulminante Masse an Angriffen und Bosheiten von unserem dicken Fell abprallen lassen zu müssen...:m


----------



## Tomasz (4. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Hätte man uns damals diese Infos zu der Geschichte gegeben, hätten wir die auch entsprechend veröffentlicht.



Ich habe meine PN an Dich und die Bitte mehrere gleichlautende Themen dazu zu vereinigen noch im Postfach. Die Themen hast damals auch tatsächlich zusammen geführt und dafür auch meinen Dank erhalten. Mehr Unterstüzung war von Eurer Seite damals noch nicht drin. Der Sinneswandel kam erst später, nicht schon vor 2 Jahren. Das wollte ich damit ausdrücken.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*

Offtopic:
Ganz einfach:
Damals war ich noch "Einzelkämpfer"..

Honeyball, Ralle etc. kamen erst später in die Readktion dazu, weil es schlicht nicht mehr ansatzweise alleine zu schaffen war und sie sich dankenswerterweise der Arbeit angenommen haben..

Wir sind zwar immer noch für die Fülle an Material und Vorgängen viel zu wenig Leute, aber es ist schon deutlich besser als damals..
Offtopic aus..



PS:
Ob ich mir das wirklich angetan hätte damals, wenn ich vorher gewusst hätte, wie viel da schiefläuft in den Verbänden, da bin ich mir zugegeben auch nicht sicher - nu isses aber wies is...


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Dieser neue Beitrag ist wieder großartig im alten Konzept gehalten. Da wurde Euch etwas “zugetragen“, wozu Ihr Euch verpflichtet fühlt es an die Öffentlichkeit zu zerren. Ob der Zeitpunkt nun der richtige ist sei dahin gestellt.




Ich empfinde das als Kompliment. 

In sehr vielen Verbänden gärt es und fast überall gibt es Funktionäre oder engagierte Mitglieder, die mit der tierschutzhörigen Arbeit des VDSF nicht mehr einverstanden sind. Das ist es, was als " zartes Pflänzchen der Reform" bezeichnet ist. Und wenn wir von denen was zugetragen bekommen, dann veröffentlichen wir das im richtigen Moment, und das ist fast immer
*
sofort*

nach vorheriger Nachfrage beim betroffenen, sofern der informierende nicht schlüssige Gründe hat, dass es erst zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt veröffentlicht wird. 

Damit unterstützen wir diejenigen, die sich zur Zeit noch nicht trauen, oder selbst Repressalien fürchten müssen, wenn sie laut werden, sofern diese für ein freiheitlicheres Angeln einstehen.

Es ist jedoch bemerkenswert, dass Du hier mal wieder keinen Deut um die Sache an sich gibst, sondern Dich wieder nur auf die, Deiner Meinung nach unpassende, Form stürzt.

Die VDSF typische Verfahrensweise der Drohung mit Repressalien ist das eigentliche Thema dieser Veröffentlichung. 
Nicht ob Mohnert denen genehm ist oder nicht. 

Und, damit wir wieder zum Thema kommen, empfinden wir diese Drohung auch als Auszeichnung. Es zeigt, dass wir die Finger in die richtigen Wunden legen. Dahin, wo es weh tut.


----------



## Oberlandler (4. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Zudem ist beim LSFV-SH keinerlei "Reformwille" - und sei es als noch so zartes Pflänzchen - erkennbar.
> 
> *Die meinen immer noch, sie wüssten alleine am besten, wie man sich als Angler zu verhalten hat* und wollen ihre Meinung gesetzlich allen Anglern überstülpen - solche Verbände braucht kein Angler.....



Dann haben die Verbände und du/ihr einiges gemeinsam. Ihr und die Verbände meinen wohl, dass alleine die eigene Meinung die Richtige ist.
Ich bin mit manchen Sachen die vom Verband ausgehen auch nicht unbedingt glücklich, aber eure Vorstellungen, die ihr hier immer wieder gebetsmühlenartig vortrtagt stoßen mir zum Teil mindestens genauso bitter auf. 
Aber ihr sprecht ja für alle Angler....
im Gegensatz zu den Verbänden.....


----------



## mcrae (4. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*

Mannomann...#d

Ok, Spekulationen über Spekulationen, wie immer...

Das der Vorstand des LSFV nicht gut auf das AB zu sprechen ist liegt ja nach der hier veranstalteten Hexenjagt nicht wirklich verwunderlich.

Eine verkündete Änderung in der Vorgehensweise seitens des AB mag ja gut klingen, aber das dann sofort alles was vorhergegangen war umgehend von den angegriffenen vergessen und vergeben wird erwartet hier ja hoffentlich niemand.

Der Ton dieser "Veröffentlichung" straft die vollmundig verkündete Kehrtwende ja direkt lügen...

Anstatt abzuwarten was von den einzelnen Landesverbänden des VDSF auf Verbandssitzungen gefordert wird, wird mit wilden Spekulationen jeder eventuell aufkeimender "Reformwille" gleich im Ansatz eingewalzt. 

Wäret den Anfängen, Hauptsache es passt in das vorgefertigte Feindbild. Dieser Eindruck drängt sich mir zumindest auf.


----------



## Tomasz (4. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> Es ist jedoch bemerkenswert, *dass Du hier mal wieder keinen Deut um die Sache an sich gibst*, sondern *Dich wieder nur* auf die, Deiner Meinung nach unpassende, Form stürzt.
> ...



Jetzt platzt mir aber wirklich der Kragen.

"...*wieder keinen Deut um die Sache*"... "*Dich wieder nur auf die, Deiner Meinung nach unpassenden , Form stürzt*..."

Sorry Ralf, aber das hätte ich gerade von Dir nicht erwartet. 

Wir haben sehr  wohl bei den Meerforellen in SH um die Sache gestritten. 
Wir haben über das Aussetzen der Fussion in  der Sache gestritten und  waren uns dabei sogar fast einig gewesen, da wir in den Grundsätzen der  selben Meinung sind nur der Weg ein anderer ist. 
Wir haben sehr wohl um die Sache gestritten als es um  das Angelverbot in NRW ging, nur das Ihr fachlich nicht in der Lage ward  dem zu folgen, weil Euch dafür schlicht und ergreifend die fachlichen  Hintergründe gefehlt haben. 
Statt dessen habt Ihr aus ernsten Themen immer wieder ein Thema um den VDSF machen wollen. 
Alles hier im Board nachzulesen.
Hier hast Du unsere Diskussion um die Sache sogar gewürdigt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3171727&postcount=23


> ...Mir Dir kann ich grundsätzlich auf ruhiger, sachlicher Ebene diskutieren  (auch wenn´s manchmal vielleicht ein wenig emotional wird)...


Nur weil mir der Ton und die Art Eurer Berichtserstattung nicht so recht gefällt und ich dies nach langer Pause mal wieder kritisiert habe, kommt nun eine solche Ansage von Dir? 
Ihr wollt mit dickem Fell immer wieder den Finger in die Wunde legen und wundert Euch dass die Betonköpfe im Verband auf Eure Kritik nicht eingehen wollen. Und jetzt wo ich Kritik anbringe, kommst Du mit einer unsachlichen Darstellung meiner Person im Board? So geht Ihr mit Kritikern um? 
Vielen Dank für diese großartige Darstellung von Dir. Vielleicht habe ich das gebraucht um mich künftig entsprechend zu positionieren.
Ich bin bei Euren Themen um Politik und Verbände fortan raus. 
Auch dies kannst Du als "als Auszeichnung" empfinden, da ich eigentlich auch nicht so schnell das Handtuch werfe. Aber wenn es derart persönlich und unsachlich wenn nicht gar verleumnerisch wird, dann solls das eben gewesen sein. 

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Jetzt platzt mir aber wirklich der Kragen.
> 
> "...*wieder keinen Deut um die Sache*"... "*Dich wieder nur auf die, Deiner Meinung nach unpassenden , Form stürzt*..."
> 
> ...



Es ist halt wie im richtigen Politikleben. Es wird um Ausdrucksweise und Formalismus gestritten und die Sache an sich dabei vollkommen in den Hintergrund gedrängt. 

Fakt ist:

Wir haben ordentlich angefragt.

Wir haben als Antwort Schmähungen iund Drohungen bekommen.

Darauf reagieren wir entsprechend. 

Andere Verbände/Funktionäre gehen inzwischen andere Wege oder sind bereit dazu. Denen gilt unsere Unterstützung, unabhängig davon, welchem Verband sie angehören.

Dass es hier mal wieder um einen VDSF-Verband geht ist nicht unsere Schuld. Wir haben uns das nicht ausgesucht. 

Und ja, es geht mir langsam auf den Keks, unser Vorgehen, welches absolut angemessen und angebracht ist, immer wieder verteidigen zu müssen. Da werd ich dann auch mal dünnhäutig. 


Das ausgesprochene Angelverbot in NRW besteht übrigens immer noch und die Sache ist auch noch nicht vom Tisch. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema zu dem wir zu gegebener Zeit berichten und in dem ein VDSF Landesverband sehr gute Arbeit geleistet hat. Nur mal so als Hinweis auf die uns vorgeworfene pauschale VDSF-Hetze.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ihr wollt mit dickem Fell immer wieder den Finger in die Wunde legen und wundert Euch dass die Betonköpfe im Verband auf Eure Kritik nicht eingehen wollen.



Hier noch mal ganz gezielt drauf eingegangen.

Die Betonköpfe - das sind beileibe nicht alle Funktionäre- sind absolut unfähig zur konstruktiven Kommunikation. Unwillig oder unfähig, Reformen durchzuführen. Es geht gar nicht darum, dass die auf unsere Kritik eingehen. Die gehören abgewählt und durch engagierte Anglerfunktionäre ersetzt.

Es geht inzwischen nicht mehr darum, irgendwen "bekehren" zu wollen. Das ist vergebliche Liebesmüh.


----------



## Lümmy (4. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*

Könnt ihr nicht einfach angeln gehen? Eure sorgen möchte ich haben#d#d. Bei den ganzen Beschuldigungen und dem Gehetze hier, hat doch keiner Lust sich mit der Problematik zu beschäftigen... Wenn man versucht sich einzulesen und das rumgelaber hier liest, verliert man jede Lust dazu.

Das ganze ist doch nur noch: "der hat dies gesagt,der hat aber das gesagt" 

Wenn ihr n Problem miteinander habt, dann geht das entweder im Boxring klären oder klärt das am tresenwie es sich gehört!gezicke wie auf der tupperparty#q

Geht angeln,die Heringe und mefos laufen#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*

Tja, so ist das halt. 
Man kanns nicht jedem recht machen (wollen wir auch gar nicht).

Aber wir können informieren..

Und das tuin wir gerne - und werden das weiterhin...



			
				Oberlandler schrieb:
			
		

> Dann haben die Verbände und du/ihr einiges gemeinsam. Ihr und die Verbände meinen wohl, dass alleine die eigene Meinung die Richtige ist.
> Ich bin mit manchen Sachen die vom Verband ausgehen auch nicht unbedingt glücklich, aber eure Vorstellungen, die ihr hier immer wieder gebetsmühlenartig vortrtagt stoßen mir zum Teil mindestens genauso bitter auf.
> Aber ihr sprecht ja für alle Angler....
> im Gegensatz zu den Verbänden.....


Wir sprechen erstens für gar niemanden - wir informieren zuerst einmal.

Und zum zweiten:
Im Unterschied zu den Verbänden, die ihre restriktiven Ansichten auch versuchen *gesetzlich für alle Angler* durchzusetzen, geht es uns nur darum, weitere gesetzliche Einschränkungen zu verhindern.

Die Verbände können intern für ihre Mitglieder und die dort organisierten Angler beschliessen was sie wollen.

Das ist ihr gutes Recht und wenn die Mitglieder das tolerieren, sind sie selber schuld.

Was aber eben nicht geh ist, dass die Verbände immer wieder weitere gesetzliche Einschränkungen für ALLE Angler fordern bzw.gesetzliche Erleichterungen bekämpfen.


In diesme Falle hier geht es aber gar nicht darum, was der Verband fordert.

Sondern schloicht darum, wie der Geschäftsführer da auf eine ordentliche und in absolut gemäßigten Ton gestellte Frage geantwortet hat:
Mit der Androhung rechtlicher Schritte und Kommunikationsverweigerung.

Und wie ein Verband bei so einer Anfrage handelt und wie er versucht Diskussionen zu unterdrücken mit Androhung rechtlicher Schritte, das gehört einfach öffentlich gemacht.

Und das haben wir - nicht mehr, niht weniger.

Denn die Angler sollen einfach wissen, wer als Verbandsfunktionär was in ihrem Namen macht.

Damit sie später dann auch wissen, bei wem sie sich dann wieder für die nächsten gesetzlichen Einshränkungen  bedanken können..


----------



## Hilde (5. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*

Ich finde es gut, dass das AB-Team solche politischen Themen anspricht und möchte ganz klar darum bitten dies auch in Zukunft zu tun. Mir hat das AB dabei nämlich so manchen Augenöffner beschert.

Der Qualitätsjournalismus, der hier zuweilen eingefordert wird, ist sicher eine schöne Sache, nur - kann mir jemand sagen, wo man den sonst finden kann? Ich umschreibe es mal so "Europas größte Tageszeitung lebt nicht gerade von ausgewogener Berichterstattung". Klappern gehört zum Handwerk und dient dazu sich Gehör zu verschaffen.

Was mir aber jegliche Hoffnung auf eine bessere politische Vertretung von Anglerinteressen in der Zukunft raubt, sind Kommentare wie "man möge doch lieber zum Angeln gehen" oder Schreiber, die es nicht verwinden können, dass ein bestimmtes Bundesland mal in der Kritik stand. 
Wieso muss ich da jetzt an Don Quichotte und Windmühlen denken?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



> und möchte ganz klar darum bitten dies auch in Zukunft zu tun


Keine Panik, ihr werdet uns nicht los ;-)))


----------



## Oberlandler (5. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*

Naja wenn man so einige Beiträge hier ließt (Offener Brief, Fussionsthread,...) da vertritts du schon recht offensiv eine Meinung, die dann auch jeder für richtig halten muss/soll, wenn er für die Interessen der Angler ist.
Ob das Andere anders sehen, ist da dann eher egal, oft wird auf Gegenargumente nicht wirklich eingegangen, statt dessen zitierst du dich bzw. deine Forderungen immer wieder selbst.
Das ist auch nicht gerade sehr kommunikativ

Ich finds ja auch in Ordnung wenn sich jemand so einsetzt, auch wenn ich in der Sache nicht bei allem übereinstimme, aber manchmal sollte man selbst alles mit ein wenig Abstand betrachten und vielleicht auch eine andere Meinung zählen lassen.

Und mal ehrlich, wenn hier vom Verband Leute mitlesen, wie teilweise auf die geschimpft wird - von Usern nicht nur von dir- wunderts mich nicht, wenn da irgendwann keiner mehr Lust hat zu antworten. Schließlich sehen die dich als Verantwortlichen für dieses Board immer in der Mithaftung für z.t. mehr als unqualifiziert und beleidigende Äusserungen gegenüber besonders einem Verband.

Und wenn ich dann wie hier das Eingangspost lese in dem mehr vermutet als berichtet wird, und die Vermutungen alle durch die Bank negativ richtung Verband sind, ja dann....
Ich würde wohl wenn ich einen Posten bei einem Verband hätte und gegen mich/diesen meinen Verband hier *fast* nur negatives kommt, gefolgert aus Vermutungen und Aussagen von "Zuträgern"  hätte ich auch irgendwann die Schnauze voll.
So weicht man keinen Beton auf um bei eurem Terminus zu bleiben, so fügt man eine neue Lage Beton dazu und die Wand wird dicker und dicker...


----------



## Oberlandler (5. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*

@ Hilde 

solltest du mich meinen, mit "Leuten die es nicht vertragen können, dass hier ein bestimmtes Bundesland mahl in der Kritik stand",
kann ich dich beruhigen damit hat das nichts zu tun.
Ich bin nur ein Freund der Ausgewogenheit und Objektivität und die Mahne ich hier an. Es kann nicht sein, das über einen Verband *fast *nur schlechtes Berichtet wird und über den Anderen eben nicht.
Das hat dann mit Journalismus nicht mehr viel zu tun, das ist dann Meinungsmache, wo wir wieder bei der Zeitung mit den vier Buchstaben wären....


----------



## ivo (5. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> ...gegenüber besonders einem Verband.
> ..



Ja genau dieser Verband ist nun mal für vieles Verantwortlich. Ob in den Ländern oder im Bund. Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab. Dafür verdient er nun mal Prügel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



> So weicht man keinen Beton auf um bei eurem Terminus zu bleiben, so fügt man eine neue Lage Beton dazu und die Wand wird dicker und dicker...


So wie es bisher lief, hat sich über Jahrzehnte nix geändert - Durch die Verbände und deren Politik haben wir Angler mehr Nach- als Vorteile gehabt...

Mag sein, dass unserer nicht der optimale Weg ist. 
Aber es ist einer, und es ist nunmal unserer ..

Auch Westerwelle hat ein Jahrzehnt bis zm Rücktritt gebraucht - ich rechne daher nicht mit  früherer Einsicht bei Verbänden und Funktionären..




> Naja wenn man so einige Beiträge hier ließt (Offener Brief, Fussionsthread,...) da vertritts du schon recht offensiv eine Meinung, die dann auch jeder für richtig halten muss/soll, wenn er für die Interessen der Angler ist.


Ja, ich vertrete ganz glaskar die Meinung, dass nur der sich anmaßen darf "für Angler" zu  sprechen, wenn er dafür kämpft, GESETZLICHE! Einschränkungen abzuschaffen oder deren Abschaffung nicht zu verhindern.

JEDER Funktionär und Verband - auch wenn sie in einzelnen Punkten eine andere Meinung haben mögen - können dies dann intern für ihren Verband und die angeschlossenen Vereine regeln - ob Nachtangelverbot, Rückwurfverbot, Wertungsangelverbot etc...

Aber sie haben in keinster Weise irgendein Recht, wegen ihrer Pfründe ALLEN Angler GESETZLICH irgendwas vorschreiben zu wollen und da für das Angeln und die Angler insgesamt schädliche Lobbyarbeit zu betreiben.

Und ja, dagegen werde ich IMMER WEITER kämpfen - mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden legalen Mitteln.

JEDER Funktionär und JEDER Verband, der das Angeln an sich und die Angler insgesamt und nicht nur Eigeninteressen im Auge hat, wird dem problemlos zustimmen können.

Und die andern werden wir sicher nicht umstimmen können - aber wir werden ihr Verhalten öffentlich machen und kritisieren.

Weiterhin....


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



oberlandler schrieb:


> naja wenn man so einige beiträge hier ließt (offener brief, fussionsthread,...) da vertritts du schon recht offensiv eine meinung, die dann auch jeder für richtig halten muss/soll, wenn er für die interessen der angler ist.
> Ob das andere anders sehen, ist da dann eher egal, oft wird auf gegenargumente nicht wirklich eingegangen, statt dessen zitierst du dich bzw. Deine forderungen immer wieder selbst.
> Das ist auch nicht gerade sehr kommunikativ
> 
> ...


 
#6#6#6


----------



## hans albers (5. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



> ich umschreibe es mal so "Europas größte Tageszeitung lebt nicht gerade  von ausgewogener Berichterstattung". Klappern gehört zum Handwerk und  dient dazu sich Gehör zu verschaffen.


lese ich nicht, den mist.. 

und wenn es im AB schon soweit gekommen ist ,
sich mit den methoden gehör zu verschaffen , 
dann gute nacht...

meine meinung.

@oberlandler #6

greetz
lars


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



> sich mit den methoden gehör zu verschaffen ,
> dann gute nacht,...


Frage dazu:
Liegt das an dem, der schreien muss, oder an denen, die nicht hören wollen??


----------



## hans albers (5. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*

moin
ohne jetzt zu tief in die materie einsteigen zu wollen , 
bleibt bei mir der eindruck, 
da sitzten beide seiten im gleichen boot...

greetz
lars


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



> da sitzten beide seiten im gleichen boot...


Leider eben nicht.

Nach wie vor sind es viele Verbände und Funktionäre die unsolidarisch und unsozial zum Schutz ihrer Pfründe versuchen, restriktive Gesetze gegen die Interessen des Angelns allgemein sowie der Angler allgemein zu verankern oder nicht abzuschaffen.

Und mit denen will ich nicht mal ansatzweise in einem Boot sitzen.

Mit denen dagegen, die sich gegen immer weitere gesetzliche Restriktionen wenden, diese bekämpfen oder auch deren Abschaffung nicht noch aktiv behindern, mit denen sitze ich gerne in einem Boot - da würd ich sogar rudern für die..

Nur gibts davon sowohl zu wenig (auch wenns immer mehr werden), wie auch nicht an den Schaltstellen - da sitzen eben (leider) immer noch die Angelverhinderer..


----------



## hans albers (5. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



> sich mit den methoden gehör zu verschaffen ,
> dann gute nacht,...
> 
> 
> ...



war die antwort auf deine frage,
nicht in bezug auf positionen.

wie schon voher gesagt,
der ton macht die musik und ihr könnt noch
100 weitere threads eröffnen
mit beschuldigungen, mutmassungen usw.

frage ist : wen interessiert es ,und was wird es ändern?

vielleicht wäre es wirklich mal besser , 
sich zusammen zu setzen ,
als sich gegenseitig immer den schwarzen peter zuzuschieben.



greetz
lars


----------



## ivo (5. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*

Manchmal wird man nur gehört wenn der Ton rauer ist...


----------



## HD4ever (5. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*

tja ... wenn man nicht mehr zusammen reden kann, kommen halt die Anwälte ins Spiel #c
ist doch überall so.

Einerseits kann ich manche Einwände sicher verstehen, andererseits kann ich mir vorstellen das die Verbandsführung solche Funktionen ehrenamtlich ausführen, also mal so neben dem Berufs- und Familienleben nebenbei |kopfkrat
wenn die Mitglieder manche Sachen der Satzung oder der regelungen stören kann man doch sicher auf einer Sitzung Änderungen beantragen, was dann raus wird ist ne andere Sache.

Ich vermute aber mal das der überwiegende Teil der Mitglieder solche "Grabenkämpfe" überhaupt nicht interessieren und die lieber Angeln gehen .....


----------



## angler1996 (5. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*

[ 
frage ist : wen interessiert es ,und was wird es ändern?


greetz
lars[/QUOTE]

Kurze Antwort: Mich und ich denke, so wie mir geht es noch so Einigen, die durch die Diskissionen hier einfach mal anfangen neben dem geliebten Angeln, sich mit Vereins- und Verbandspolitik zu beschäftigen, sich mal über Vergangenes klar zu werden ( was man ja vielleicht auch nicht miterlebt hat) und sich eine Meinung dazu zu bilden, wo soll es denn mit *unseren !* Verbänden hingehen und wo auch nicht.
Über Formulierungen kann man sicher Streiten, nur ist es eigentlich wichtiger in der Sache zu diskutieren. 
Gruß A.


----------



## deger (5. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*

habe jetzt den gesamtem Thread gelesen, war nicht ohne.

Mit fällt auf: 
Eine Partei nimmt für sich in Anspruch, die alternativlose (Unwort des Jahres) Lösung für die Interessen des Anglers zu sein. Vertreten durch 3 Personen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. 
Solche Themen werden nicht per Mail und Post geklärt, dafür setzt man sich zusammen und bespricht die Themen. 
Ich finde es einfach wirklich optimal, wenn hier eine derartige Meinungsbildung betrieben wird. Die meisten sind nicht im Thema und lesen dann hier die meist recht eingleisige Meinung: Faule Herren, die nicht mit sich reden lassen, und gegen die Interessen der Angler handeln. Das ist sicher nicht deren Absicht, die Interessen der Angler zu untergraben. Warum wird man denn Verbandsfunktionär? 

Auch wenn es etwas zu viel verlangt erscheinen mag: Setzt Euch zusammen, nehmt einen neutralen mit und sprecht miteinander.

Was dabei rauskommt, sollte man, bzw. der Neutrale, veröffentlichen. 

Und eine Sache noch: Das AB ist für das Angeln in Deutschland das größte Medium, dann ist man quasi gezwungen, richtig und tiefgründig zu recherchieren und erst dann zu veröffentlichen, wenn man sich sicher ist, keine Unwahrheiten in die Welt zu setzen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



deger schrieb:


> habe jetzt den gesamtem Thread gelesen, war nicht ohne.
> 
> Mit fällt auf:
> Eine Partei nimmt für sich in Anspruch, die alternativlose (Unwort des Jahres) Lösung für die Interessen des Anglers zu sein. Vertreten durch 3 Personen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
> ...



Um es nochmal klarzustellen.

Wir fordern eigentlich nix anderes als die eigenverantwortliche Bestimmungsgewalt der Fischereirechtinhaber/Vereine/Pächter unter dem Mantel der Bundesgesetzgebung.
Wenn der Verein A meint, dass an seinen Gewässern Nachtangeln nicht erlaubt sein sollte, dann kann er das mit Fug und Recht über seine Mitgliederversammlung auf demokratischem Weg zu erreichen versuchen.
Es geht aber nicht an, dass er damit indirekt in die Fischereigesetzgebung eingreift und so ein Verbot über die Köpfe der Angler hinweg für alle Gewässer festzulegen versucht. Überdies auch noch zu Lasten der nicht organisierten Angler, die keinerlei Möglichkeit haben, sich entsprechend zu wehren.

Dieses Recht auf Eigenbestimmung innerhalb bundeseinheitlicher Gesetze sehen wir als eines der höchsten Güter eines jeden Bürgers an.

Was soll falsch daran sein, dafür zu kämpfen?


Dass hier fast ausschließlich VDSF Interessen berührt sind, spricht dabei doch für sich. Wir würden uns nicht scheuen, auch Mißstände im DAV anzuführen, so sie uns bekannt wären. Von dort kommt aber bisher so gut wie nichts. 

Ist es unsere Schuld, dass immer wieder VDSF Verbände übel auffallen? Nein, wir reagieren nur auf Vorfälle.

Und natürlich recherchieren wir tiefgründig. So man uns lässt. Wenn dei Kommunikation verweigert wird oder gar Drohgebärden kommen, ist an dem Punkt Ende mit Recherche. Dann wird der aktuelle Status veröffentlicht, so wie hier geschehen. 

Und wir sind überaus sicher, keine Unwahrheiten veröffentlicht zu haben. Eine Beweisführung dergestalt gibt es bis heute nicht. 

Jeder bekommt vor einer Veröffentlichung Gelegenheit, sich zu Vorfällen zu äußern und zu argumentieren. Nimmt er die nicht wahr, ist das sein Problem, nicht unseres.


----------



## Honeyball (5. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



deger schrieb:


> Und eine Sache noch: Das AB ist für das Angeln in Deutschland das größte Medium, dann ist man quasi gezwungen, richtig und tiefgründig zu recherchieren und erst dann zu veröffentlichen, wenn man sich sicher ist, keine Unwahrheiten in die Welt zu setzen.



Meinst Du das jetzt als Kritik oder als Bestätigung für unser Vorgehen?
Denn was wir veröffentlichen, sind entweder Tatsachen (so wie in diesem Thread: Das Drohgebaren des LSFV-SH, dass man uns mit rechtlichen Schritten droht, wenn wir die Herren hier weiterhin öffentlich kritisieren) oder unsere Meinung, die dann auch als solche gekennzeichnet ist.
Ich hab gerade versucht, kritisch gegen zu lesen, ob und wo wir Fakten und Meinungen zu undurchschaubar nebeneinander gestellt haben könnten...#c

In einer Sache gebe ich aber den hier geäußerten Kritiken recht. Dadurch dass Thomas zusätzlich zur faktischen Darstellung in Form des Magazinartikels diesen hier noch mal ins Board gestellt und damit zur Diskussion freigegeben hat, steht die Redaktion quasi auch in der Pflicht zur Meinungsäußerung.
Dass uns hier ein paar Leute dafür angreifen können, hätte also durchaus vermieden werden können. 
Aber dass diese Angreifer allesamt abseits von den geschilderten Fakten (Androhung von juristischen Maßnahmen gegen uns als Antwort auf eine Anfrage hinsichtlich von öffentlich ausgesprochenen Aussagen des Verbandspressesprechers) gegen uns argumentieren, ist für mich mehr als bezeichnend. Wer sich in der Sache auf Seiten des LSFV-SH stellen zu müssen meint, kann halt die Unverschämtheiten aus dessen Schreiben argumentativ nur negieren, wenn er sich auf andere Angriffspunkte gegen uns stürzt, um es dann so darzustellen, als wären wir Schuld daran, dass eine für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit verantwortliche Verbandsstelle (egal ob Pressesprecher Kuhr oder Geschäftsführer Vollborn) ihre Informationspflicht verweigert.

Witzigerweise glauben hier einzelne tatsächlich, dass es hier immer noch um Diskrepanzen und unterschiedliche Meinungen zum einen auf Seiten der AB-Redaktion, zum anderen beim LSFV-SH geht. Das sind Themen, die längst durch bzw. zu gegebener Zeit weiter diskutabel sind. Worum es hier geht, ist schlicht und einfach die (von uns gegenüber jeder juristischen Instanz lückenlos belegbare) Tatsache, dass (leider) führende Köpfe des LSFV-SH versuchen wollen, uns durch Drohungen und Anschuldigungen von der für sie oftmals negativen Berichterstattung abzubringen. Nur, das interessiert unsere Kritiker hier herzlich wenig, denn daraus ist ja kein Angriffspunkt gegen uns ableitbar. 

Bleibt also nur die Diskussion darüber, dass und ob wir hier weiterhin alles, was wir recherchiert haben, uns zugetragen wurde oder wir in Kopie zum Mitlesen bekommen haben auch veröffentlichen sollen oder nicht. Einige der Vorposter scheinen ja offensichtlich dagegen zu sein, dass wir dies tun. Vielleicht verständlich aus deren eingeschränkter Sichtweise, weil wir dadurch (jetzt wieder bezogen auf den LSFV-SH) letztlich einen sich nach außen hin schwach und unglaubwürdig präsentierenden Verband noch weiter schwächen, obwohl gerade in den aktuellen Themen ein starker Verband gebraucht würde. Ich denke mal, wir alle dürfen da nicht in den Fehler verfallen, den LSFV-SH gleich zu setzen mit den hier für diesen konkreten Fall verantwortlichen Funktionären Kuhr, Vollborn und Heldt (wobei letzterer noch das moderateste Auftreten und ein gewisses Maß an Persönlichkeit und Würde an den Tag legt).
Ich persönlich finde, dass der LSFV-SH an sich ein sehr starker und bestens organisierter Verband ist, der auf unterer und mittlerer Entscheiderebene durch eine Vielzahl wirklich aktiver Mitglieder sehr viel bewirkt. Leider wird jedoch versäumt, diese positiven Schwerpunkte nicht nur auszubauen, sondern auch auf der politischen Ebene ziel- und anglerorientiert voran zu treiben, was andererseits nicht verwunderlich ist, wenn der dafür verantwortliche Geschäftsführer im ständigen Interessenskonflikt zwischen der Marschrichtung seiner regulierungswütigen Parteifreunde und den Zielen und Wünschen der Anglerschaft steht und aus parteipolitischen Erwägungen heraus jeglichem Konflikt mit der Berufsfischerei in SH aus dem Wege zu gehen versucht, während dem eigens für den Kontakt zur und die Informationen an die Presse (zu der doch wohl sicherlich auch die Online-Medien zählen) beauftragten "Sprecher" immer wieder belegbar nachgewiesen werden kann, dass er Informationen von öffentlichem Interesse entweder zurückhält bzw. entweder nur in homöopathischer Dosierung oder gar (so geschehen in seinem eigenen Forum) in der Sache verfälscht bzw. beschönigend dargestellt veröffentlicht.


----------



## degl (5. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*

Irgendwann werdet auch ihr merken, das ihr einem grundsäztlichen "Fehlgedanken" aufsitzt


Welchen ich meine?

Ihr geht in schöner Regelmäßigkeit davon aus, das Verbandsvorstände gegen ihre eigne Anglerschaft stehen, handeln und denken..............#d

Wenn ihr mal die Luft ein wenig rauslasst, dann wirds auch wieder etwas "Sachlicher" und nicht nur im "Vermutungsbereich"

weitergehen:m

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



> Ihr geht in schöner Regelmäßigkeit davon aus, das Verbandsvorstände gegen ihre eigne Anglerschaft stehen, handeln und denken..............


Nicht alle - Gott sei Dank!!!
Aber  - leider! - immer noch zu viele...


----------



## raubangler (6. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*

warum regt ihr euch eigentlich darueber auf, dass ein verband allgemeingueltige gesetze beeinflussen will?

sonst waere es kein verband......

"""
Ein *Interessenverband* ist ein auf Dauer angelegter Zusammenschluss von Personen, der den politischen Willensbildungsprozess und das staatliche Handeln beeinflussen will.[1] Interessenverbände versuchen auf die Gesetzgebung Einfluss zu nehmen.
"""
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interessenverband

da die gesetzgebung bei uns auf laenderebene stattfindet, mus dann auch noch der regionale kluengel beachtet werden.
eigentlich eine scheiixx aufgabe.

ob die beeinflussung nun "fuer oder gegen" angler stattfindet, laesst sich eigentlich nur beurteilen, wenn man die handlungsalternativen der verbaende kennt. 
wenn die mit diesen infos nicht rausruecken, dann haben die ein kommunikationsproblem oder es handelt sich um absprachen mit politikern und anderen dritten, die nicht veroeffentlicht werden duerfen.

aber wir sind ja nicht in libyen und jeder kann einen verband gruenden.
als reine interessenvertretung der angler und nicht der vereine und ohne wasserkopf.
internetbasiert und werbefinanziert - wie das ab.
die internetplattform habt ihr ja bereits.
und ich waere auch ein zukuenftiges mitglied.
schliesslich zaehlt in der politik nur die anzahl der mitglieder.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



> Ein Interessenverband ist ein auf Dauer angelegter Zusammenschluss von Personen, der den politischen Willensbildungsprozess und das staatliche Handeln beeinflussen will.[1] Interessenverbände versuchen auf die Gesetzgebung Einfluss zu nehmen.


Dagegen wäre grundsätzlich überhaupt nichts zu sagen.

Nur, kennst Du - ausser bei uns Anglern - noch einen "Interessenvertreter", der für immer restriktivere Gesetze gegen die von ihm vertetene Gruppierung kämpft?

Gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot, gesetzliches Rückwurfverbot, Verbot von Wertungsangeln, und, und, und....

All das haben wir den Verbänden zu verdanken, deren "Bemühungen"!

Das wäre, wie wenn der ADAC für mehr Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen, höhere Spritpreise, eine allgemene Maut etc. kämpfen würde....


Und wenn einmal Regierungen Geseze erleichtern und anglerfreundlicher machen wollen, wer kämpft dann dagegen?

Richtig, wiederum die Anglerverbände.

Würden  die Verbände und ihre Funktionäre GEGEN gesetzliche Restriktionen kämpfen und da ihre Lobbyarbeit leisten, würde kein Mensch was sagen.

Sie könnten ja trotzdem innerhalb ihrer Verbände alles durchsetzen, was sie da für richtig halten.

Also z. B. gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot, gesetzliches Rückwurfverbot, Verbot von Wertungsangeln, und, und, und (wenn ihre Mitgliedsvereine und deren Angler das dann mitmachen, wenns nicht gesetzlich vorgeschrieben wäre)....

Dann wären aber auch nur die knapp 20% der am Angeln interessierter Menschen betroffen, welche in den beiden Verbänden über ihre Vereine zwangsrekrutiert wurden.

Und Gott sei Dank gibt es ja bereits einige Funkitonäre und Verbände, welche auch offensiv gegen gesetzliche Restritkionen vorgehen - auch im VDSF!

Nur gibt es eben auch noch viele (zu viele), welche aus reinem Eigennutz weiterhin FÜR gesetzliche Restriktionen kämpfen, unsozial und unsolidarisch.

Ob das Bayern ist, Baden-Württemberg, Saarland, Schleswig Holstein etc...

Daher gilt es eben, die Verbände und Funktionäre zu stärken, welche das anders sehen und handhaben. Wie NRW, Thüringen und ein Großteil (beileibe leider auch nicht alle, siehe VANT in Thürigen) der DAV-Verbände...

Da müssen sich die Vernünftigen der beiden großen Verbände zusammentun, das bringt mehr als noch ein neuer Verband (den ich grundsätzlich aber nicht ausschliessen würde, je nachdem, wie das weitergeht mit den jetzigen Verbänden...).......


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



raubangler schrieb:


> warum regt ihr euch eigentlich darueber auf, dass ein verband allgemeingueltige gesetze beeinflussen will?
> 
> sonst waere es kein verband......
> 
> """




Plakatives Beispiel zur Verdeutlichung der Problematik.


Die Kleingartenvereine in z.B. NRW gründen einen Verband. 
Die Kleingärtner haben in ihren Gärten rote und grüne Äpfel, so wie es halt gefällt.

Jetzt kommt einer oder mehrere auf die Idee, dass rote Äpfel das Gesamtbild stören und will, dass nur noch grüne Äpfel angepflanzt werden.

Er bringt einen entsprechenden Antrag in die Mitgliederversammlung ein und nach langer Diskussion wird abgestimmt.
Ergebnis: Es dürfen in den Kleingärten der Mitglieder keine roten Äpfel mehr gepflanzt werden. 

Demokratischer Beschluß, vollkommen in Ordnung.

Einigen Kleingartenvereinen passt das aber nicht und die sagen: Nun, dann treten wir halt aus dem Verband aus und pflanzen weiter rote Äpfel an. Andere finden das prima und pflanzen nur noch grüne Äpfel.

Jetzt sagt der Verband: " Hmm, das ist ja doof. Wir haben zwar den Beschluß, dass nur noch grüne Äpfel gepflanzt werden dürfen, aber da sind ja noch jede Menge Gärten, in denen rote Äpfel gepflanzt werden. Das gefällt uns nicht.
Außerdem sind einige Mitgliedsvereine ausgetreten oder wollen austreten, weil die unbedingt rote Äpfel pflanzen wollen.

Nun setzt sich dieser Verband mit der Politik zusammen und wirkt auf die Politiker ein, bei der nächsten Überarbeitung des Apfelbaumgesetzes eine Änderung zu erwirken, dass Landsweit per Gesetz nur noch grüne Äpfel gepflanzt werden dürfen. 

Die Politik folgt den Argumenten des Verbandes und beschließt die Änderung des Gesetzes. Ab sofort dürfen per Gesetz in NRW nur noch grüne Äpfel angebaut werden.



Du hast auch einen kleinen Garten. Du bist in keinem Kleingartenverein und in keinem Verband. In Deinem Garten wachsen grüne Äpfel neben roten Äpfeln. Es gefällt Dir und Du magst die roten Äpfel sehr.

Eines Tages flattert Dir ein Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft ins Haus. Du bekommst einen Strafbefehl und wirst aufgefordert, die roten Äpfel aus Deinem Garten zu entfernen. 
Niemand hat Dich vorher gefragt. Du hattest keine Möglichkeit, Deine Ansicht zu vertreten, Du hast von dem Gesetz und den Vorbereitungen dazu überhaupt nix mitbekommen. Und selbst wenn, Du hättest gar nix machen können, weil Du ja gar nicht in einem Kleingartenverein organisiert bist. Und selbst wenn Du einem Verein hättest beitreten wollen, wäre das gar nicht gegangen, weil die Vereine in Deiner Umgebung keine Mitglieder mehr aufnehmen oder die Beiträge so hoch sind, dass Du es Dir nicht leisten kannst.

Einige Kleingartenvereine, die aus dem Verband austreten wollten, weil sie rote Äpfel pflanzen wollen, nutzt dieser Austritt nun nix mehr. Schließlich ist es ja per Gesetz verboten. Und selbst wenn man austritt, darf man keine roten Äpfel mehr anpflanzen. Da bleibt man halt im Verband drin. 

So funktioniert das in unserem schönen Land zur Zeit.


----------



## ivo (6. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*

Ralle, schalte doch bitte deinen letzten Post als ganzseitige Anzeige in mehreren Tageszeitungen...

|good:


----------



## raubangler (6. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ....
> Niemand hat Dich vorher gefragt. Du hattest keine Möglichkeit, Deine Ansicht zu vertreten, Du hast von dem Gesetz und den Vorbereitungen dazu überhaupt nix mitbekommen.....



das nennt man auch parlamentarische demokratie.

aber:
gesetze werden nicht ueber nacht erlassen und gesetzesentwuerfe werden vorher publiziert.

du hast dann immer noch die moeglichkeit, deinen parlamentarischen vertreter direkt zu kontaktieren.
inzwischen meist sogar per internet und email.

wer dieses system nicht toll findet, steht ausserhalb unserer verfassungsmaessigen ordnung.


----------



## angler1996 (6. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



raubangler schrieb:


> das nennt man auch parlamentarische demokratie.
> 
> aber:
> gesetze werden nicht ueber nacht erlassen und gesetzesentwuerfe werden vorher publiziert.
> ...


 
Entschuldige bitte, aber das ist eine seltsame Auffassung von Demokratie.
Da sollte doch das Markenzeichen sein, dass nach einem demokratischem Mitwirkungsprozess möglichst vieler Interessierter ein Gesetz formuliert wird und nicht jemand was übergestülpt wird. 
Gruß A.


----------



## raubangler (6. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber das ist eine seltsame Auffassung von Demokratie.
> ....




diesen beitrag melde ich gleich dem verfassungsschutz!


----------



## Big Man (6. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber das ist eine seltsame Auffassung von Demokratie.
> Da sollte doch das Markenzeichen sein, dass nach einem demokratischem Mitwirkungsprozess möglichst vieler Interessierter ein Gesetz formuliert wird und nicht jemand was übergestülpt wird.
> Gruß A.



Aber da der Staat dem mündigen Bürger nicht vorschreibt was ihn interessieren muss, muss er sich selber kümmern. Damit ist die Aussage von Raubangler richtig.
Da haben wir nähmlich das Problem, keiner kümmert sich, keiner weiß was und danach ist das Geschrei groß weil das Gesetz da ist. Deswegen haben es Volksbegehren ja so schwer. Weil man die Leute munter machen muss. Dann muss man Sie noch motivieren, damit Sie den Arsch hoch bekommen.

Ich bin auch nicht immer einer Meinung mit unseren 3 Vorreitern und habe auch schon mit ihnen diskutiert aber ich sehe auch die Notwendigkeit der Information. Sicher gefällt mir der Weg oder die Art und Weise nicht immer, aber über das Ziel lässt sich, aus meiner Sicht, nicht diskutieren.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (6. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*

Ich habe mich hier mal durchgekämpft und muss mal wieder sagen Hut ab, und macht weiter so liebes AB-Team. 

-Getroffene Hunde Bellen, räudige habe ich bewusst weg gelassen.

-Kaputt machen kann man nichts, wenn man sieht was dort über Jahrzehnte *nicht *auf die Beine gestellt wurde.

-So wie ihr das angeht ist der einzige Weg überhaupt etwas zu bewegen, ihr Unbequemen|supergri.

-Es ist doch immer wieder das selbe und sie schämen sich nicht weil in ihren kranken Welten alles doch ach so toll ist und für sie doch alles in Ordnung ist.


Danke macht weiter so, oder besser gebt Gas.


----------



## Hilde (6. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Tretet nur weiter auf das zarte „Reformpflänzchen“ ein. Zerrt nur weiter nicht ganz koschere aber angelfreundliche Praktiken wie in Bayern ans Tageslicht, damit auch der letzte schlafende Beamte im Fischereiamt gezwungen ist, nun endlich die bestehende Gesetzeslage auch wirklich anzuwenden.



Ich würde mir ja schon wünschen, dass die Gesetze schärfer überwacht werden. 
Je mehr Angler dann am eigenen Leib erfahren wie man da teilweise gegängelt wird, desto mehr würden endlich aufwachen und für eine angelfreundliche Interessenvertretung kämpfen.
Mal sehen wieviele dann noch rufen "regt Euch ab, geht angeln".


----------



## gründler (6. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*

Moin

Zwar bißchen Ot aber das was Ralle mit Äpfeln schrieb ist schon so.

Als Landwirt krieg ich vorgeschrieben welche Sorten Weizen.......ich dieses Jahr Drillen darf,für nächstes Jahr stehen auch schon die Saatguts fest.Da werden dann die Sorten die dieses Jahr noch erlaubt sind,nicht mehr mit drin sein.

Baue ich diese Sorten trotzdem an,werde ich sie nicht los bezw.Strafe Minus.....etc.

Ich kann mir als Landwirt die Sorten nicht aussuchen sondern muss die 2-3 Sorten nehmen die da oben vorgeschrieben werden.

Alte Sorten wie zb.noch 1987 sind aus dem Verkehr gezogen worden.

Um euch das alles zu erklären würde das hier alles sprengen daher nur die kurz Version.

Aber das beispiel von Ralle,ist beim Landwirt schon seit gut 10 Jahren angekommen,die Industrie Politik.... bestimmt was wachsen darf und was nicht.

Noch ist der kleine Mann mit Garten nicht betroffen,*Noch*.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1EwqtLj6rU&NR=1 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRqEemy4Zdc

Ich bin kein Anhänger von Greenp.aber hier zeigen sie wie es läuft und wer der dumme ist.Ziehe ich nicht mit kann ich auf lange Sicht dicht machen weil die anderen großen mich fressen. 


lg#h


----------



## raubangler (6. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Zwar bißchen Ot aber das was Ralle mit Äpfeln schrieb ist schon so.
> 
> Als Landwirt krieg ich vorgeschrieben.....




gerade ihr landwirte seid doch das beste beispiel fuer eine funktionierende lobby- und verbandsarbeit.

wieviel eu-gelder bereits in die taschen der landwirte geflossen sind, ist ja schon abenteuerlich.

wenn die angler eine aehnliche lobby in bruessel haetten, duerften die trawler nicht mehr auslaufen.


----------



## gründler (6. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH droht Anglerboardredaktion mit rechtlichen Schritten*

Diese Gelder verfolgen aber nur ein Ziel = Macht über dich.

Hallo Bauer xxx ich bin dein Verwalter,wenn sie Mais anbauen und Raps gibt es Gelder,dafür verzichten sie aber auf Weizen Rüben....die können wir inportieren und brauchen wir nicht.

Wir brauchen Raps und Mais für Benzin Öl Strom.......

Das ganze große Landwirtschafts-system heißt mehr oder weniger "Diktatur".

Schonmal drüber nachgedacht warum soviel Kleinbauern aufgeben mußten,weil sie nicht den anforderrungen der EU entsprachen.

Die Eu ist nix weiter als ein Machtwerk um noch mehr Macht über alle zu bekommen.

Spurst du nicht kannste dicht machen,hälst du nicht mit kannste dicht machen usw usw.

Genau wie mit Bio alles nur Verkaufsstrategie,wo kann reines Bio wachsen,in einem Kreislauf voller Gifte Dünger......der Biospinat wächst neben der Bundesstrasse neben normalen Weizen und der wird 4-6 mal gespritzt,das ganze neben dem Biospinat an der Bundesstr.und nächstes Jahr werden die felder getauscht.....Natürlich wird Bio besonders behandelt,aber Bio ist es nicht.

Aber das ganze wird hier jetzt Ot.daher macht euch mal selber schlau im Netz wie Landwirtschaft heute abläuft ihr werdet erstaunt sein wie der Hase da mitlerweile läuft.

lg#h

Edit: Schreibfehler


----------

